# Fancybox mal "anders"



## Big-A (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich arbeite zur Zeit etwas mit der Fancybox, jedoch möchte ich diese etwas "ändern". Ich möchte das die Pfeile außerhalb des Bildes sind (rechts und links) und dauernd sichtbar sind. 

Weiß einer von euch, wo ich ein solches Beispiel mit eventuellem Code finden kann!?

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe


----------

